# British hoteliers abroad wanted for primetime tv series



## LeopardFilmsEllie

*BRITISH HOTELIERS ABROAD WANTED FOR PRIMETIME TV SERIES*​
Have you swapped life in Britain to start your own hotel on the continent?
Do you dream of transforming your hotel?
Would you like help to make improvements?


Leopard Films are looking for British expat hoteliers, B&B operators, and gite owners in Europe to take part in filming for a new, primetime TV programme.


We would love to hear from you if you’d like some help to make changes; from much needed upgrades to completing ambitious plans to training staff and keeping up with the expectations of tricky tourists and the world of Trip Advisor.


We’re keen to explore everything from quiet rural retreats to booming seaside resorts, whether you’re just getting started or a seasoned hospitality expert; if you need help to make your dream hotel a reality or you know someone who does then contact us.

Phone: +44 20 7704 3300 (extension 368)​[/B][/CENTER]


----------

